

TokuMX 1.4: Major improvements to MongoDB sharding and replication - zardosht
http://www.tokutek.com/2014/02/introducing-tokumx-1-4-major-improvements-to-mongodb-sharding-and-replication/

======
aaronblohowiak
Why doesn't 10gen buy them?

~~~
nasalgoat
Based on my conversations with their CTO, 10gen (nee MongoDB Inc.) is
philosophically against what Toku is up to in terms of indexing and
optimization.

They're trying to generalize while Toku aims at very specific query
optimization.

~~~
esmet
Interesting perspective, but it turns out that the opposite is true. Using
better indexing is a general improvement to database performance and
manageability.

~~~
nasalgoat
His argument was that the indexing they do only improves a specific type of
query. Personally I think he's wrong but that was his view a year or so ago.

~~~
esmet
I see. To clarify, TokuMX's indexing technology doesn't try to improve
specific queries or patterns - it simply makes general index maintenance
significantly cheaper and less space intensive, so your application can define
the indexes it needs, not just the ones it can afford.

------
tlebarzic
Any way to have wget-able download links for the .deb? Using a browser to go
the dl page isn't that easy when on a server...

~~~
leif
This isn't a great answer, but I think I owe you an honest one. Our marketing
department wants to be able to throw the "please put your email here if you
want" form up before a download. We are trying to find a way to reconcile our
sales/marketing goals with what we know are our fellow engineers' needs and we
hope to make downloads easier in the future. Providing packages at all, over
just a single binary tarball, is a step in the right direction, I think.

For now the best I can do for you is tell you that if you email me I can hook
you up. Short of that, if you search twitter for "severalnines wget" you can
find a wget hack that achieves the result you want.

~~~
fellars
thank you for your honest answer. Some food for thought for your marketing
department: I'm interested in your product, but because I can't easily
incorporate it into a puppet script to install into my virtualbox dev
environment like I can with MongoDB, I'm probably gonna pass on it for now.

------
jontobs
Great Stuff! Compression and document level locking are awesome! New features
= GRAVY!

------
ddorian43
Now they only need to set the sharding rethinkdb-style and they win.

~~~
leif
It's unclear exactly what you mean by "rethinkdb-style" because that could
mean a number of things, but stay tuned for our posts on this next week, I
think you'll be pleasantly surprised.

~~~
ddorian43
also what would be really cool for very-big-data + ~bigger latency is ~index
compression.

Bascially Hypertable (based on Bigtable) compresses data in blocks, but in the
index saves only the ids of the first and last documents in the block. This
could be hard for secondary indexes (maybe?)?

~~~
leif
All TokuMX data and index storage is block compressed. It's not hard, it's on
by default.

